# mod_rewrite Regeln Zentral verwalten?



## eperdemer (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo alle mit ein andere,

ich habe eine Eigentlich simple frage ist es möglich das man die ganzen Regeln zum URL umschrieben nicht wie sonst in eine htaccess speichert, sondern Zentral auf dem Server in einer Config Datei mit den entsprechenden <Directory /path/to/dir> angaben?

Wenn ja was muss alles in der Config Datei drinne stehen bzw was muss wie eingestellt werden? Damit die Regeln auch laufen?

Wenn ich die Regeln so wie Sie in der htaccess (Laufen zu 100%) stehen in die eine Config datei einbinde erhalte ich entweder nen NotFound oder Forbidden zurück.

Ich habe die Config datei Folgendes eingetragen

```
<VirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymLinks

RewriteCound zum Spamm aussperren (Leuft)
RewriteMap für Blacklist (Leuft)

<Directory "/************/html">
    Options +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch

    AllowOverride all
    
    <IfModule mod_access.c>
    Allow from all
    </IfModule>
    
Regeln zum URL umschreiben  (laufen nicht)

</Directory>
</IfModule>

</VirtualHost>
```

Kann mir jemand dabei weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2008)

Wichtigster Unterschied bei den Regeln ist dass die aktuelle URL bei der Serverkonfiguration mit einem Schrägstrich beginnen. Regeln, die vorher wie folgt lauteten:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^foo/ /bar/ [L]
```
Müssen nun wie folgt lauten:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^/foo/ /bar/ [L]
```


----------



## eperdemer (16. Mai 2008)

mh, klappt irgendwie nicht.

vohrer

```
RewriteRule ^q/(.*?)$ /index.php?q=$1 [L]
```

jetzt?

```
RewriteRule ^/q/(.*?)$ /index.php?q=$1 [L]
```

Sonst noch eine Idee? Bei der Regel kommt ein 404 zurück.


//edit: Fehler Gefunden: Bzw Dneke ich das mal habe in dem <Directory></> noch einmal RewriteEngine On eingefügt und es leuft. zudem habe ich / am anfang der Regeln jeweils entfernt

warum kein plan aber es leuft, danke für deine hilfe, wenn das falsch oder fehlerhaft ist bitte ich um ne kurze rückmeldung


----------

